# Apple Watch Hermès



## zetaplus93

Hermes - Apple

What's interesting is that this is more a Hermes watch than an AW. Branding-wise, Hermes is front and center. Quite a bit different from what Apple has done in the past--have we ever seen another company's brand be promoted as prominently as this Hermes AW?

Wonder if we'll see other similar brands go with this approach in the future.

And great to see the Hermes design be rethought and brought over to the digital age, rather than the tacky homage-y designs on the Huawei watch.


----------



## valmak

This was the most interesting part of the keynote for me. I never thought a brand as historical and traditional as Hermes would ever team up with a trendy tech company like Apple. I think it will definitely be beneficial for both companies. Seems like the prices aren't too outrageous either. The regular strap comes out to about $500 which isn't too crazy considering it's Hermes. I hope to see more collaborations between the two companies in the future. Maybe Apple will collaborate with a company that is really good at making bracelets in the future (IWC?).


----------



## scentedlead

I’m interested in the Hermès watch faces. I wanna know how configurable they will be and which complications they’ll support and if you need one of their straps to get the faces.

Edit: I now wonder if the Hermès watch faces will be available only the the Hermès watches. Pricing for the watches is:

USD
$1100 for the Single Tour
$1250 for the Double Tour
$1500 for the Cuff


----------



## shelfcompact

I dont care care too much about the Apple Watch but I like that Apple is keeping the tradition of boutique branded watches alive in the digital smartwatch age.



valmak said:


> This was the most interesting part of the keynote for me. I never thought a brand as historical and traditional as Hermes would ever team up with a trendy tech company like Apple. I think it will definitely be beneficial for both companies. Seems like the prices aren't too outrageous either. The regular strap comes out to about $500 which isn't too crazy considering it's Hermes. I hope to see more collaborations between the two companies in the future. Maybe Apple will collaborate with a company that is really good at making bracelets in the future (IWC?).


Trendy tech company? They're probably the most recognizable tech company on Earth and have been around for nearly 40 years. 
You should see some of their collabs with much younger fashion brands. That's trendy.



scentedlead said:


> I'm interested in the Hermès watch faces. I wanna know how configurable they will be and which complications they'll support and if you need one of their straps to get the faces.


Hermes - Apple

Looks like you have to purchase the whole package which I expected.


----------



## valmak

shelfcompact said:


> Trendy tech company? They're probably the most recognizable tech company on Earth and have been around for nearly 40 years.
> You should see some of their collabs with much younger fashion brands. That's trendy.
> 
> Looks like you have to purchase the whole package which I expected.


What I mean is that Apple is typically thought of as used by hipsters in a cafe, while Hermes is usually used by the old money types. I'm sure I'm not the only one that sees the huge disparity between the brands. Although, they are similar in that they are both at the top of their respective game.

I think they may allow you to purchase the Hermes strap by itself, as I am sure a lot of people, like me, will be really disappointed if you can't.


----------



## shelfcompact

valmak said:


> What I mean is that Apple is typically thought of as used by hipsters in a cafe, while Hermes is usually used by the old money types. I'm sure I'm not the only one that sees the huge disparity between the brands. Although, they are similar in that they are both at the top of their respective game.
> 
> I think they may allow you to purchase the Hermes strap by itself, as I am sure a lot of people, like me, will be really disappointed if you can't.


 I see what you're saying, however I don't feel Hermes are an old money brand (huge amount of heritage in the name of course). Lots of young women are carrying their purses and accessories. They're actually kind of hip and going strong due to the younger demographic supporting them. Especially due to collabs like this with Apple.

I also hope they allow the straps to be sold separately.


----------



## valmak

shelfcompact said:


> Lots of young women are carrying their purses and accessories.


Young women generally can't afford Hermes, unless they are actresses, pop stars or were born into money. Hermes purses start at $10,000. On the other hand, most middle class people can afford Apple products.


----------



## dirtvictim

zetaplus93 said:


> Hermes - Apple
> 
> What's interesting is that this is more a Hermes watch than an AW. Branding-wise, Hermes is front and center. Quite a bit different from what Apple has done in the past--have we ever seen another company's brand be promoted as prominently as this Hermes AW?
> 
> Wonder if we'll see other similar brands go with this approach in the future.
> 
> And great to see the Hermes design be rethought and brought over to the digital age, rather than the tacky homage-y designs on the Huawei watch.


let me first say that I have a friend that managed for Hermes and he is embarrassed to see them do this watch. His words "they have lost their minds". What I know is their watches are just contract manufactured they do not produce watches so I can see why they would do it. 
secondly you have lost any credibility bashing huawei on another topic when the dial on the Hermes is just a rehash of one of their rectangle designs, for the lack of a better saying, it is comparing apples to apples, they are all old traditional watch dial designs remade in computer generated format including the Hermes. 
So it makes sense to pay double for a dial app some engraving and a cheap band. It's madness this is insane to read how some prop this up like it even makes any sense. I'm going to go now I can't believe this insanity. Unbelievable


----------



## shelfcompact

valmak said:


> Young women generally can't afford Hermes, unless they are actresses, pop stars or were born into money. Hermes purses start at $10,000. On the other hand, most middle class people can afford Apple products.


That's exactly who I'm talking about though. It's not an old stuffy brand that is rarely seen.
(and let's not exaggerate the cost of their bags, many start for far below that)

Cheaper _(relatively speaking)_ Hermes accessories like bracelets and so forth I see worn by colleagues all the time.


----------



## valmak

shelfcompact said:


> That's exactly who I'm talking about though. It's not an old stuffy brand that is rarely seen.
> (and let's not exaggerate the cost of their bags, many start for far below that)
> 
> Cheaper _(relatively speaking)_ Hermes accessories like bracelets and so forth I see worn by colleagues all the time.


Price level of Hermes is top tier, above many pricey brands like Louis Vuitton and Gucci. I'm not saying at all that Hermes isn't popular and desired, just that it has a different aura than Apple. I think dirtvictim's shock at the announcement emphasizes my point.


----------



## ff25

The cuff looks nice. They made sure it doesn't cover the sensor at the bottom of the watch. I didn't have much time to play around with watchfaces and complications. But there were quite a few options. Would I buy it? No. But I think the collaboration is very interesting.


----------



## zetaplus93

dirtvictim said:


> secondly you have lost any credibility bashing huawei on another topic when the dial on the Hermes is just a rehash of one of their rectangle designs, for the lack of a better saying, it is comparing apples to apples, they are all old traditional watch dial designs remade in computer generated format including the Hermes.


The big difference is that Hermes (the owner of the design) brought the design over to the AW (meaning that Hermes thought about how it would look since their brand is so prominent on the AW), whereas Huawei's was a homage, and a straight copy without much care or thought on how the design would make sense for the digital display (and the original design owner likely didn't get any input).

I recall seeing drop shadows and cutouts for lume on the hands in one of Huawei's watch faces. Those things don't make much sense on digital. Hermes' current design was flat on the traditional watches (the numerals were just printed on, didn't have applied indices) and so made more sense for the flat, digital watch face of the AW design.

You can see the "sterile homage" dials on the Huawei watch here (and look at the comparison to the real deals):

http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/02/the-weirdness-of-the-huawei-watch/#.otx8f4:ZSxC



dirtvictim said:


> So it makes sense to pay double for a dial app some engraving and a cheap band. It's madness this is insane to read how some prop this up like it even makes any sense. I'm going to go now I can't believe this insanity. Unbelievable


While I wouldn't buy this, I can see others looking to buy this design over the standard AW designs.

And my understanding is that Hermes is a luxury brand, so the pricing doesn't surprise me. You pay for luxury, that's how it works. Come on, this is a watch forum, you should know how that works. Just look at the prices of luxury watches.


----------



## dirtvictim

zetaplus93 said:


> The big difference is that Hermes (the owner of the design) brought the design over to the AW (meaning that Hermes thought about how it would look since their brand is so prominent on the AW), whereas Huawei's was a homage, and a straight copy without much care or thought on how the design would make sense for the digital display (and the original design owner likely didn't get any input).
> 
> I recall seeing drop shadows and cutouts for lume on the hands in one of Huawei's watch faces. Those things don't make much sense on digital. Hermes' current design was flat on the traditional watches (the numerals were just printed on, didn't have applied indices) and so made more sense for the flat, digital watch face of the AW design.
> 
> You can see the "sterile homage" dials on the Huawei watch here (and look at the comparison to the real deals):
> 
> The Weirdness Of The Huawei Watch | TechCrunch
> 
> While I wouldn't buy this, I can see others looking to buy this design over the standard AW designs.
> 
> And my understanding is that Hermes is a luxury brand, so the pricing doesn't surprise me. You pay for luxury, that's how it works. Come on, this is a watch forum, you should know how that works. Just look at the prices of luxury watches.


i almost felt something emotional about a computer there for a millisecond. I don't care one bit about the apple or any wrist communicator. It's like comparing an original Rembrandt to a numbered digitally printed poster. It's almost like people are getting paid to propagate this drivel the way they romanticize it. 
Im going to start laughing right now and I'll let you now when I stop.


----------



## zetaplus93

dirtvictim said:


> I don't care one bit about the apple or any wrist communicator.


Evidently you do. Otherwise you wouldn't be posting about the AW or Apple.


----------



## shelfcompact

valmak said:


> Price level of Hermes is top tier, above many pricey brands like Louis Vuitton and Gucci. I'm not saying at all that Hermes isn't popular and desired, just that it has a different aura than Apple. I think dirtvictim's shock at the announcement emphasizes my point.


I get ya. 



ff25 said:


> The cuff looks nice. They made sure it doesn't cover the sensor at the bottom of the watch. I didn't have much time to play around with watchfaces and complications. But there were quite a few options. Would I buy it? No. But I think the collaboration is very interesting.


Sorry, but aren't the 3 straps aimed at female buyers?
The single and double tour are classic women's accessories for instance.
I guess the cuff would work for men actually.


----------



## dirtvictim

zetaplus93 said:


> Evidently you do. Otherwise you wouldn't be posting about the AW or Apple.


I'm still laughing, hold on. Ok I can breathe now. I honestly hope no one anywhere believes there is anything special about a computer generated graphic of a watch dial being displayed on a communicator screen whether signed by a famous brand or not, but if there is then Apple and now Hermes has succeeded in finding their target markets. Someone famous once said "here's your sign" in the case of this topic I'd say their sign is written in crayon. I only care to the point right before it gets me banned so I probably should exit now.


----------



## shelfcompact

dirtvictim said:


> I'm still laughing, hold on. Ok I can breathe now. I honestly hope no one anywhere believes there is anything special about a computer generated graphic of a watch dial being displayed on a communicator screen whether signed by a famous brand or not, but if there is then Apple and now Hermes has succeeded in finding their target markets. Someone famous once said "here's your sign" in the case of this topic I'd say their sign is written in crayon. I only care to the point right before it gets me banned so I probably should exit now.


Yes, you're not adding anything to this conversation if you're not interested in polite discussion.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ah, looks like the cases are signed as well. Didn't realize till now.


----------



## scentedlead

Can't buy the straps alone, you have to get the watch-Hermès seems intent that a Hermès branded smartwatch band get a Hermès branded watch face. As for Hermès' wisdome in doing this:

While Apple tries to get prices as low as it can, there is a low point it won't cross and it just happens that their low point is higher than other companies' low points; while some companies are happy to make a disposable smartphone, that's just not Apple's style. Yet also, just because the iPhone wasn't a Vertu competitor doesn't mean that Apple doesn't care about build quality and finish. Apple's entry level iPhone 6S (16GB) is only USD $650 unlocked, but it's the nicest unlocked phone you can get for $650-aluminum and glass are a notch very noticably above plastic. Add in an OS that people really like, and voilà, the iPhone easily attracts people in Vertu's target market (although let's be real, they are probably getting the 128GB models).

I'd say that Apple's target market is middle class _and above_ and the AW line reflects that with watches as low as $350 going up to as high as $17,000. I'm actually a little surprised that the AW Hermès line isn't part of the Edition collection and priced higher. But I'm also not surprised that these are the most expensive stainless steel case watches. But not by much as the 38mm Single Tour is $1,100 whereas the 38mm Space Black with link bracelet is $1,049.

If/when other fashion houses get on board, it'd be interesting to see whose watches sell at which prices.


----------



## BarracksSi

It's possible that this Hermès edition is limited and won't be around very long. Another brand can do another model later.


----------



## Watch Box

I was mind-blown to see an Apple-Hermes collaboration, and not in the good way.

Hermes actually has a long history of watch-making and has invested in their own signature design and even in-house movement. They are a top brand and yet have never really managed to break through into the fine horology realms with any sustained credibility. Rather, they cater to VERY rich designer-oriented ladies who do not mind spending a LOT of money for something that is not necessarily recognisable or credible as a status symbol, but that really only stands out for the design of their strap and quality of their leather.

Hermes is a highly equestrian-based brand, so tan leather is REALLY important to their marketing and image.

Now IMO, the fact that they have undertaken an Apple collaboration is almost like an admission that they couldn't make it in the fine horology section (fair enough, that might not be what they were shooting for anyway) and decided they were going to make more money by piggy-riding on Apple's back - BAD IDEA.

Would you EVER imagine ROLEX or PP or AP allowing Apple to use their trademarks? No. Because they have to protect their exclusivity. IE, if you WANT a ROLEX item, you BUY A ROLEX ITEM, not an APPLE ITEM with some Rolex crap attached to it.

Now let's look at the reality of things. WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND is going to spend over $500 for A STRAP, when they can actually buy the WHOLE Apple watch for that money and then probably get an after-market strap for a few $$??? Yes, I know there are very rich people out there who might, but you really need to be out of your mind IMO...

This is a little like their WATCH EDITION FIASCO. Did they REALLY think they could break into the FINE HOROLOGY world just by charging quadruple digits for a little bit of gold, wrapped around technology that is going to be out of date in a couple of years? NO! Hence the need for the gold-colour aluminium NEW models.

Sorry apple, but you need to realise ONE simple truth: TECHNOLOGY is UTILITARIAN, NOT a long-term luxury investment like jewels or a watch, so you might as well stop trying to market your products as that. They had it right for a while, but now I think they are overstepping their boundaries. They need to be VERY careful with their pricing, or they risk going down the same route as VERTU - NICHE market. Technology is NOT and will never be currency, because it has a shelf life.

Bottom line... NOT WORTH THE MONEY! Rant over!


----------



## zetaplus93

Woah. Nice rant.



Watch Box said:


> Now IMO, the fact that they have undertaken an Apple collaboration is almost like an admission that they couldn't make it in the fine horology section (fair enough, that might not be what they were shooting for anyway) and decided they were going to make more money by piggy-riding on Apple's back - BAD IDEA.


You can look at it from another angle. Smartwatches might be an incoming trend. Instead of trying to do the hardware/software stuff themselves (which they don't have the capability to), they partnered with (arguably) the best smartwatch maker to make the AW Hermes. Why is this such a bad idea?



Watch Box said:


> Would you EVER imagine ROLEX or PP or AP allowing Apple to use their trademarks? No. Because they have to protect their exclusivity. IE, if you WANT a ROLEX item, you BUY A ROLEX ITEM, not an APPLE ITEM with some Rolex crap attached to it.


I don't anticipate actual watchmaker companies like Rolex, Omega, etc to partner with Apple. They're at the top of their games with mechanicals and their brands are too strongly associated with fine luxury watches.

Brands like Hermes, Chanel (maybe, they do have the J12), Coach, Tiffany are in a different group than the Rolex & Omegas. They're still luxury brands, but I don't think they're married to traditional watches.

So if smartwatches are being a thing, this could be a way forward for these brands, along with other products they offer in their portfolio (perfumes, bags, etc).



Watch Box said:


> Now let's look at the reality of things. WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND is going to spend over $500 for A STRAP, when they can actually buy the WHOLE Apple watch for that money and then probably get an after-market strap for a few $$??? Yes, I know there are very rich people out there who might, but you really need to be out of your mind IMO...


Hey, people pay for luxury, and especially the branding. Why would one pay $9k for Rolex? $10k for Birkin bags? Because it's luxury.

And if you get the after-market strap, that's a way to do it. But you won't get the watch face and Hermes logo (assuming Apple locks this done so you can't just jailbreak and download exclusive watch faces), and if you're trying to show off, people will know you didn't get an Hermes but rather a knock off. So if it's important enough for you, you'll get the real deal.

It's a bit like getting an homage and the real thing. Both camps have their reasons, and you can choose what you want to do.



Watch Box said:


> Sorry apple, but you need to realise ONE simple truth: TECHNOLOGY is UTILITARIAN, NOT a long-term luxury investment like jewels or a watch, so you might as well stop trying to market your products as that. They had it right for a while, but now I think they are overstepping their boundaries. They need to be VERY careful with their pricing, or they risk going down the same route as VERTU - NICHE market. Technology is NOT and will never be currency, because it has a shelf life.


Why can't technology be both utilitarian and luxury? Why must luxury be long lasting?

I think the Edition was made for those with loads of money. They don't think twice about dropping the dough, and don't care about resale value. If you're in that camp and want an AW, you go for the precious metal versions because 1) they're expensive, and 2) they look nicer (subjectively, of course) than the aluminum and SS models.


----------



## shelfcompact

Watch Box said:


> I was mind-blown to see an Apple-Hermes collaboration, and not in the good way.
> 
> Hermes actually has a long history of watch-making and has invested in their own signature design and even in-house movement. They are a top brand and yet have never really managed to break through into the fine horology realms with any sustained credibility. Rather, they cater to VERY rich designer-oriented ladies who do not mind spending a LOT of money for something that is not necessarily recognisable or credible as a status symbol, but that really only stands out for the design of their strap and quality of their leather.


I think you're really overselling their horological history.
They did contract out an "in-house"movement that they own a quarter of about 3 or 4 years ago, and that's it.
The rest of their watches are like you said. For designer-oriented ladies. Lots of bling, with sometimes some nice movements from JLC and such.



Watch Box said:


> Would you EVER imagine ROLEX or PP or AP allowing Apple to use their trademarks? No. Because they have to protect their exclusivity. IE, if you WANT a ROLEX item, you BUY A ROLEX ITEM, not an APPLE ITEM with some Rolex crap attached to it.


Makes no sense. Of course Rolex and AP wouldn't promote another brand like this.
They have their own watch business. Successful I hear.
The Hermes collab is par for the course for a designer brand.



Watch Box said:


> Now let's look at the reality of things. WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND is going to spend over $500 for A STRAP, when they can actually buy the WHOLE Apple watch for that money and then probably get an after-market strap for a few $$??? Yes, I know there are very rich people out there who might, but you really need to be out of your mind IMO...


I don't know about you, but I've seen LOTS of folks on this board drop 4 digts and even more for straps.
A $500 strap doesn't faze me, and is in line with the prices on standard Hermes leather bracelets.

See here: Leather Jewelry Hermès Brown - Bracelets - Jewelry | Hermès, Official Website



Watch Box said:


> Sorry apple, but you need to realise ONE simple truth: TECHNOLOGY is UTILITARIAN, NOT a long-term luxury investment like jewels or a watch, so you might as well stop trying to market your products as that. They had it right for a while, but now I think they are overstepping their boundaries. They need to be VERY careful with their pricing, or they risk going down the same route as VERTU - NICHE market. Technology is NOT and will never be currency, because it has a shelf life.


Vertu seems to be doing well. They know it's a niche market, but it's a very profitable one.

Do you think Apple made millions of the Edition watches? No way!
Their bread and butter is the Sport and Stainless versions. The Edition and now Hermes just get them press, and insane profit on the limited units they do sell.

You act like Apple is banking on these "high-end" models. They know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## scentedlead

dirtvictim said:


> You are correct since I cannot enlighten the minds or sublimate the egos of the typically sycophant applites perhaps it is time to leave the few to their melancholy daydreams of low mental rate computer technology. Just one more thing to add that may get me in trouble but whatever it is public domain already.













zetaplus93 said:


> I don't anticipate actual watchmaker companies like Rolex, Omega, etc to partner with Apple. They're at the top of their games with mechanicals and their brands are too strongly associated with fine luxury watches.
> 
> Brands like Hermes, Chanel (maybe, they do have the J12), Coach, Tiffany are in a different group than the Rolex & Omegas. They're still luxury brands, but I don't think they're married to traditional watches.
> 
> So if smartwatches are being a thing, this could be a way forward for these brands, along with other products they offer in their portfolio (perfumes, bags, etc).


Hermès is a leather goods company with roots in equestrian goods and evolving into fashion goods-they're not known for their watches despite the in-house movements. Most people think of Hermes' iconic saddle bags before thinking of watches. Heck, I think of riding boots, riding breeches, and saddles before I think of watches.

Apple isn't a leather goods company. Hermès isn't a computer company. But they're both great at what they do. So why not partner for the best of both worlds?

Also, Apple has enough of a successful reputaton as a tech company and that translates as something that a brand name in fashion can partner with. Can you imagine Hermès partnering with anyone else like Google or Microsoft for their smartwatch bands? Not really.



> Hey, people pay for luxury, and especially the branding. Why would one pay $9k for Rolex? $10k for Birkin bags? Because it's luxury.
> 
> And if you get the after-market strap, that's a way to do it. But you won't get the watch face and Hermes logo (assuming Apple locks this done so you can't just jailbreak and download exclusive watch faces), and if you're trying to show off, people will know you didn't get an Hermes but rather a knock off. So if it's important enough for you, you'll get the real deal.
> 
> It's a bit like getting an homage and the real thing. Both camps have their reasons, and you can choose what you want to do.


The way I was taught, premium product is one that works better while a luxury product is one that's priced higher-merely because it can be. In the venn diagram of the two, there's a lot of overlap and this is where I think the Apple Watch Hermès is-as both a luxury and a premium.



> Why can't technology be both utilitarian and luxury? Why must luxury be long lasting?
> 
> I think the Edition was made for those with loads of money. They don't think twice about dropping the dough, and don't care about resale value. If you're in that camp and want an AW, you go for the precious metal versions because 1) they're expensive, and 2) they look nicer (subjectively, of course) than the aluminum and SS models.


If a product is pure luxury-priced higher but without any premium qualities to justify the high price-then I don't expect a product to be above ephemera, no matter how high the price. For example, I wouldn't trust a pair of designer jeans made with thinner denim but priced high only because of the label, to last any longer than a pair of Wrangler made with thicker denim and sold for a tenth, or less, of the price.

But as I say above, these watches are both premium and luxury. It is possible for something to be both. I think it's great when something is both.


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> It's possible that this Hermès edition is limited and won't be around very long. Another brand can do another model later.


I hate when companies do this because it makes me want the product even more.

I'm kinda digging the black Single Tour and it's seriously made me rethink how much I want the Space Black stainless steel. :think:

The logical side of me knows that the limited editon face doesn't have all the complications and customizations I would want in a watch face but, damn if the package _as a whole_ isn't beautiful together.


----------



## shnjb

I was a bit surprised by Hermes watch because I was under the impression that Hermes was starting to get more serious about fine watches.

As far as the brand goes, in Asia, Hermes is adored by the same type of young women who might also love Apple products.
I don't think there is a huge divide in demographic profile between Apple Watch buyers and Birkin/Kelly buyers.


----------



## scentedlead

AppleInsider.com: Apple tapped Hermes for Apple Watch collaboration before announcing device

I found this little gem in the comments:



> sflagel 09/11/2015 07:31 PM
> This is the best thing ever. A Hermes watch for $ 1,100, branding and everything. Apple has become a provider of watch movements. I think this is pretty cool.


 And these watches will retail only at Hermès or select Apple stores.

Probably, the Tag/Google partnership is going to look nothing like this. But considering all the brands Fossil, Gluck, Movado, Timex provide movements for, perhaps this is the future of watch movements and branding? If not Apple, then some other smartwatch internals. If a brand wants a smartwatch, then probably, this is the only way.


----------



## utzelu

Let's not forget that mechanical watches also use technology - all the mechanism inside are still technology, albeit two centuries old. Smartwatch technology is still in its infancy.



Watch Box said:


> I was mind-blown to see an Apple-Hermes collaboration, and not in the good way.
> 
> Sorry apple, but you need to realise ONE simple truth: TECHNOLOGY is UTILITARIAN, NOT a long-term luxury investment like jewels or a watch, so you might as well stop trying to market your products as that.
> 
> Bottom line... NOT WORTH THE MONEY! Rant over!


----------



## shnjb

utzelu said:


> Let's not forget that mechanical watches also use technology - all the mechanism inside are still technology, albeit two centuries old. Smartwatch technology is still in its infancy.


Agreed.

Another thing that seems to confuse people is the concept of luxury or Veblen goods.
Although the price of Apple Watch in stainless steel (below $1300), Hermes versions ($1400-1600), or the Edition ($12000-20000) may seem too expensive or "not worth it" for some, there are still others who purchase them at the asking prices.
Obviously, these are not competing on price and especially the Hermes and the Edition are meant to be exclusive and be sold at a premium, for those who are either more interested in such things or exceeding wealthy enough to not mind the hefty price tag of the Edition for what is likely a watch with limited lifetime value.


----------



## utzelu

Exactly. And judging wealthier people spending habits with the perspective of the middle class is wrong. There is a completely different spending mindset in the upper class.



shnjb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Another thing that seems to confuse people is the concept of luxury or Veblen goods.
> Although the price of Apple Watch in stainless steel (below $1300), Hermes versions ($1400-1600), or the Edition ($12000-20000) may seem too expensive or "not worth it" for some, there are still others who purchase them at the asking prices.
> Obviously, these are not competing on price and especially the Hermes and the Edition are meant to be exclusive and be sold at a premium, for those who are either more interested in such things or exceeding wealthy enough to not mind the hefty price tag of the Edition for what is likely a watch with limited lifetime value.


----------



## aceofangel

IMO the Hermes collaboration is more to the fashion aspect than luxury.


----------



## Rolexini

if you can not buy a Hermes AW - cause it's expensive- you can create like me a custom Hermès screen and for the bracelet go to this website: Lucrin (https://www.lucrin.fr/bracelets- and watch / wrist watch / apple-watch.htm).


----------



## DougFNJ

A lot of strong opinions in this thread, wow! Lol. 

Figured I'd add my 2 cents for what it's worth. Tag Heuer commented on smart watches in the same manner Blackberry did on the iPhone. Minimized the idea of the smart watch, claimed Apple Watch wouldn't sell....then they lost an important executive to the smart watch company. Apple has shown they are very serious about the success of this new and growing sector. They've done a great job attracting the high end and middle class crowds. Unfortunately a lot of people put their watches away for a long time and used their phones for their timekeeping. I also think this affected the watch industry enough where Tag Heuer now sells their own smart watch. I'm curious to see how other brands respond. I personally think it would be great to see who else jumps on board with their branding on the Apple Watch....and Android watch for that matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini

Rolexini said:


> View attachment 6600330
> 
> if you can not buy a Hermes AW - cause it's expensive- you can create like me a custom Hermès screen and for the bracelet go to this website: Lucrin (https://www.lucrin.fr/bracelets- and watch / wrist watch / apple-watch.htm).


Change it to Get it. The real one.


----------

